# Steps to resolve foot pain



## newbie2009

Greetings mr007

Sounds like you've taken a lot of steps to try and alleviate your pain but have you actually seen a professional about it? You mentioned custom orthotics so that let's me know you've at least seen an orthotist which is good but how about a physical therapist, podiatrist or ortho who specializes in feet? 

You definitely took the time to explain and describe your condition but there are a lot of other factors that are omitted such as your current age, weight, posture (flat footed vs. extremely high arches, structure of your feet/ankles (ankle mobility/sub-talar mobility, Achilles tendon flexibility, what other activities/condition aggravate your discomfort, what relieves it etc. which all could have an effect on your pain.

But you didn't ask for a lecture on going to see a health professional so with just your description it sounds a lot like plantar fasciitis.

Google treatment for plantar fasciitis and follow the most common therapies and see if that helps.

Also, I'm sure the person who made the orthotics for you probably instructed you on a wearing schedule because if you simply stuck it in for the first time and used it for several hours right off the bat, that's only asking for more pain.

Good luck


----------



## Guest

My apologies for not adding more details. I have seen a podiatrist as well, who recommended surefoot and then sent me on to be checked for TMJ (at first I thought she was brilliant, now I think she's retarded).

Age: 29
Weight: 150
Posture: Pretty flat footed
Feet/Ankles: Flexible, no real issues there

As far as other activities are concerned, sometimes I get mild discomfort playing basketball, but I'd say it's hardly noticeable and I'd consider my playing style pretty intense. On the slopes, removing my feet from my boots alleviates the pain, removing the bindings and loosening my boots also relieves pain.

The person who created the orthotics actually said I should have instant relief, so that is definitely an issue as well.


----------



## DC5R

I know you've already mentioned that you tried loosening up the boots, but are you sure you're not tightening up the bindings to compensate? I just find it confusing you find instant comfort the second you remove your feet from the boots or you loosen the bindings/boots.


----------



## Guest

I have definitely done the same with the bindings, sorry for not mentioning. 

I forgot to mention that there are times when I don't really have any problems and that's when the snow is pretty good and I don't have to give a lot of effort into turning. Like I said before, the more difficult the terrain is for me to navigate the more noticeable it is on my feet. If I'm just bombing down a run that doesn't require me to put much effort into turning/maneuvering, the problem pretty much goes away. I would figure it'd be kinda like that for everyone who has my type of problem though.


----------



## Guest

whats the flex rating on your boots?you might just want to get more supportive boots.


----------



## ThugHunter

I'm not a doctor, but I have stayed in a Holiday Inn Express recently. You sound like you have the classic signs of having plantar fasciitis. Google it. I have heard of many athletic friends of mine having this problem. Some of which have caused problems for as many as two years. Strengthening and exercise are the only ways of helping the problems. I had a discussion just two days ago about Plantar Fasciitis with a friend that is very active in sports. He injured himself while playing basketball in a pair of running shoes and now has problems with his left foot every time he puts stress on it, such as playing baseball. He's only 28 and played college baseball, so it can happen to very athletic people. 

Good Luck with it. I'm sure it's very painful from what I've heard.


----------



## Guest

ThugHunter said:


> I'm not a doctor, but I have stayed in a Holiday Inn Express recently. You sound like you have the classic signs of having plantar fasciitis. Google it. I have heard of many athletic friends of mine having this problem. Some of which have caused problems for as many as two years. Strengthening and exercise are the only ways of helping the problems. I had a discussion just two days ago about Plantar Fasciitis with a friend that is very active in sports. He injured himself while playing basketball in a pair of running shoes and now has problems with his left foot every time he puts stress on it, such as playing baseball. He's only 28 and played college baseball, so it can happen to very athletic people.
> 
> Good Luck with it. I'm sure it's very painful from what I've heard.


Honestly I don't think that's the issue. I'm not affected by playing other sports and it's not the heel of my foot that has pain.


----------



## arsenic0

Sounds possible that your boots just dont fit properly and you are overcompensating by overtightening your boots and bindings.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

mr007 said:


> Over the past few years, I have frequently visited, googled, and searched boarding forums to relieve foot pain. The problem is, it gets sooo bad I have to take 10-15 minute rests at times, or a major pain killer to enjoy boarding. Here are the symptoms and things I've tried to get rid of the problem.
> 
> Symptoms:
> 
> I'm fine at first, longer runs and I start getting excruciating pain near the arches/middle of my feet. It basically feels like both of my feet are going through a major foot cramp, even though they aren't.
> 
> Boots:
> 
> Different pairs, sizes, etc: 1 Soloman, 2 pairs of K2s, baked the inner lining, tried wearing looser, tried making the lining looser, wearing them a bit tighter, etc.
> 
> Bindings:
> 
> Shitty 1st board bindings, to Flows, to Ride SPIs and Ride Alpha Movement. No major difference in Bindings. I've adjusted front and rear angles and backings (front rear from +/- 25 to 15/0, no relief) and (backings up to 45%, no relief).
> 
> Boards:
> 
> Arbor Mystic, Ride DH.
> 
> Inserts:
> 
> I've tried both Surefeet and $250 custom inserts, neither of which have helped.
> 
> I'm starting to think the boots are my problem, but if anyone has had something similar to where they seriously sometimes had to sit down during a run and stop for a bit because their feet were hurting so much that would help. Another thing I've noticed is terrain that requires a lot of turns or navigating causes me the biggest foot problems (moguls, tree runs, etc).


Evidently in your searches you've never found a forum where I've answered this question numerous times.

What's going on is you're flat footed and don't have metatarsal arch support, you have traditional arch support. So when you start riding the arch is collapsing and that's where the pain is coming from. 

Any time a specialist recommends Surefoot (or as we call it Sore Foot) they should be pimp slapped. They have the name, they've been around forever, but they don't make a solid product. Go see a ski boot specialist, find one that has been doing it for at least 10 years. Find someone that's going to build the footbed from the ground up. Be prepared for multiple visits to see them.

I'm also going to suggest that the boots are probably a hair too big and your foot is sliding forward a bit, this can cause that problem as well. Riding with the boot loose is only adding to the problem. You need the boot to be snug, if it's loose your foot is just sliding around in there again.

The other thing can be where the internal harness sits on the foot.


----------



## Guest

Get a good pair of shoes and make sure you tie them tightly! and stretch as much as possible


----------



## MunkySpunk

As the custom footbeds worked for me, I've got nothing to offer but my sympathy.


----------



## Footcramps

*Foot cramps/ pain while snowbiarding*

I have the same problem that you are describing and desperately need to find a solution. Have you figured anything out? If so, please share the knowledge


----------



## Jason

Footcramps said:


> I have the same problem that you are describing and desperately need to find a solution. Have you figured anything out? If so, please share the knowledge


Do you have flat feet? I had similar problems/pains. I tried blue superfeet insoles and they helped but I still had pain. I then tried SOLE thin sport insoles and 99% of my foot pain is gone.


----------



## knoxious

Just gonna throw my 2c in here...

Question: do you find that you are scrunching your toes up or do they splay out? You don;t want to scrunch them. 

I read somewhere (can't find the article right now...) that there is a major artery that runs most/all of the blood to your foot that sits right where your ankle strap goes. Overtightening your ankle strap cuts your circulation really quickly and would lead to numbness/cramping/discomfort. 

The same article suggested that a common propblem was people buying boots a bit too big, once the boot packs out they had to overtighten their setup to feel the same response which leads ot pain in the foot. So then people think it's the boot and buy bigger boots etc... = spiral of doom. 

I personally focus my tightest part of my setup around the tongue of my boot - I keep the liner tight and crank on the "power strap". I have dual BOA so I keep my shin area tight and let the foot area be relatively loose. I keep my ratchets tight, but certialy not crushing... if you're having response issues there's probably "gas pedal" (if you have 'em) or forward lean adjustments that can take care of that... I remember when I fisrt started I used to crank everything waaaaay too tight... 

Hope any/some of that helps?


----------



## NewbALewb

Plantar Fasciitis. I suffered through that for roughly 4 months. Would hurt like hell when I got out of bed, would hurt ALL THE TIME.. 

How I actually got it to go away forever " haven't had it in over a year" was by doing calf stretches - Plantar Fasciitis Stretches - Calf Muscle Stretches for Plantar Fasciitis 5/8 - YouTube

The last time I had any symptoms was the night before I went snowboarding. Once on the mountain I stuck toe side for about 15 mins until my feet started cramping. I thought " omfg my I wont even be able to walk tomorrow now", but the next day to my surprise the plantar faciitis had disappeared completely. 

My PF was getting to the point to where I could hardly walk in the morning, and towards the end of the day I was in extreme pain. You just have to literally stretch it out. I know it doesn't sound like that would be the solution, but I promise you it works.

Just thought I might add what caused my PF. I do 45-1 hour cardio circuits when I work out, but my friend introduced box jumps into our work out. Basically I was bare foot doing box jumps, and I jumped onto the box with only the ball of my foot. I lost my balance on that jump so all of my weight forced my heal down which in turn stretched the living shit out of the tendon in the arch of my foot. It was sore for roughly 5 days, but like the dumbass I am; once it got better I decided that since I hadn't jogged in 5 days that I should go ahead and go. 5 miles later with my foot was killing me, and so was born 4-5 months of PF..

I stopped jogging the entire 4-5 months, cut cardio out completely, and stuck to weight training / boxing / brazilian jiu jitsu / muay thai.. Just wanting to show you that it WONT hurt a lot most of the time, but when you " well, when I" would do high stress/shock activities to my feet it would really really bother me. 

Sounds like I contradicted myself, but the toe edge stopping / falling leave for 15-20 minutes cured me hopefully for life.

Sorry to write a book I just wanted to explain how I was cured. Hope it helps man.


----------



## speedjason

holly old thread bump. anyways when you on toe edge, dont try to stand on your toes cuz that's not gonna get your edge up. rest your shin against your boot. your boots and bindings are not designed to flex backwards so dont try to fight against it by standing on your toes on the boot.


----------



## snowmamma

I have bad plantar faciitis - it isn't just heal pain. It can feel like a bad foot cramp - especially in the arch. When I snowboard, the whole bottom of my foot cramps up quite painfully. I think it is because snowboarding involves a lot of micro flexing of the foot muscles. 
In addition to advil, I've invested in custom-fitted boots. The orthodic insoles I use for hiking etc. will not fit in my snowboard boots. I bought boots with oven-fitted liners and a quick tightening system so that I can loosen immediately between runs. 
I also WEAR VIONIC - brand SLIPPERS all the time. especially before and after riding. this has been the BEST THING for my feet. I don't walk/stand barefoot. This year I'm going to try FLow bindings to see if the distributed pressure gets me a more responsiveness without having to over-tighten. 
I also get cortizone shots from podiatrist quarterly - but this has not been the cure-all I thought it would be. 
My friends tell me I have to try acupuncture. 
I'D LOVE TO HEAR IF ANYONE HAS FOUND THAT FLOW BINDINGS HELP WITH THIS KIND OF FOOT PAIN


----------



## Snowsurfer1800

To Mr007
Hello everyone. 
I had same issue about the pain on both of my feet after the first or in the middle of the second run. I have also tried everything. I blamed it on the new burton boots because my older boots never gave me that problem. I used the burton boots with the Flow bindings and the second board with the K2 Cinch . So, I suffered like that for two years. This year I got rid of all my snowboard equipment and I got the Burton Step ons and that problem went away immediately, but since I have a second board, I bought a new set of Flow NX2 GT. I was trying the second board with the NX2GT and a new pair of burton ruler, and after 10 minutes of messing around that pain on the bottom of my feet came back just like it used to it in the past. 
Looking in retrospective, my old boots that never gave me that issue were used with a set of strap on bindings, therefore, I can say that pain that I have been suffering for 2 years I can assume that was because of the rear entry bindings. Today, I called evo, and they are taking the Flow bindings back and sending me a set of Step on bindings for my second board, I would have to sell my regular burton ruler, but I can't even imagine having to deal with that arch pain again. 
But also, I got a set of Shreds insoles for my step ons. I don't know if that helps or not, but either way, I don't have the pain on my feet anymore after 9 days riding this season. 
Good luck.


----------



## Gypsyjandals

mr007 said:


> Over the past few years, I have frequently visited, googled, and searched boarding forums to relieve foot pain. The problem is, it gets sooo bad I have to take 10-15 minute rests at times, or a major pain killer to enjoy boarding. Here are the symptoms and things I've tried to get rid of the problem.
> 
> Symptoms:
> 
> I'm fine at first, longer runs and I start getting excruciating pain near the arches/middle of my feet. It basically feels like both of my feet are going through a major foot cramp, even though they aren't.
> 
> Boots:
> 
> Different pairs, sizes, etc: 1 Soloman, 2 pairs of K2s, baked the inner lining, tried wearing looser, tried making the lining looser, wearing them a bit tighter, etc.
> 
> Bindings:
> 
> Shitty 1st board bindings, to Flows, to Ride SPIs and Ride Alpha Movement. No major difference in Bindings. I've adjusted front and rear angles and backings (front rear from +/- 25 to 15/0, no relief) and (backings up to 45%, no relief).
> 
> Boards:
> 
> Arbor Mystic, Ride DH.
> 
> Inserts:
> 
> I've tried both Surefeet and $250 custom inserts, neither of which have helped.
> 
> I'm starting to think the boots are my problem, but if anyone has had something similar to where they seriously sometimes had to sit down during a run and stop for a bit because their feet were hurting so much that would help. Another thing I've noticed is terrain that requires a lot of turns or navigating causes me the biggest foot problems (moguls, tree runs, etc).


Hi there just wondering if you found the solution to this pain? I see this was posted a long time back but I’m experiencing exactly the same pain and problems as you explained. I’m also flat footed, have changed boots and got semi custom foot beds etc but after a run of riding aggressively, the pain is still excruciating until I take the boot off or loosen it. It’s only my left foot that gets sore too (I ride regular) 
Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## RMx400

I also experience this pain, been through 3 boots already (sad) and im honestly thinkinging about going on a step on set up next season. Wiredsport however recommended i try some salomon wide boots. I was wondering if you ever found a solution?


----------



## Stephen.Breese

I’m in the same bit as OP. My foot Dr whom I saw for broken toe but mentioned my snowboarding pain. Sherecommended an EMG. She plans to disconnect a nerve in the sole of my foot while repairing my toe.


----------



## JennIamK

Guest said:


> I have definitely done the same with the bindings, sorry for not mentioning.
> 
> I forgot to mention that there are times when I don't really have any problems and that's when the snow is pretty good and I don't have to give a lot of effort into turning. Like I said before, the more difficult the terrain is for me to navigate the more noticeable it is on my feet. If I'm just bombing down a run that doesn't require me to put much effort into turning/maneuvering, the problem pretty much goes away. I would figure it'd be kinda like that for everyone who has my type of problem though.


I know this is super old, but you described exactly my situation to a "T". So I was hoping after all this time that you found a solution as we go into the season this year. Any good news?


----------



## wrathfuldeity

JennIamK said:


> I know this is super old, but you described exactly my situation to a "T". So I was hoping after all this time that you found a solution as we go into the season this year. Any good news?


Your boots are probably too big....check, measure and post pics with measurements of your peds according to wiredsport method.


----------

